# DSS and your garden variety noob...



## Greatscott (Jan 1, 2011)

Like a lot of us I am just getting back into the hobby after a long break (decades). The last time I was really doing anything in trains the DSS systems were just coming on line, they were very buggy and very expensive. 

I'm planning on building a 8x12 horse-shoe layout and trying to figure out if it would be worth it to go DSS, or just keep things simple. 

What I have in mind:
• One track running around the perimeter
• Two 4x8 (roughly) racks
• Turn table
• Switchyard connected to the perimeter track

Thanks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome Scott!

The DSS systems are numerous. It's what you want. Today, the engines get expensive with electronics. If you like diesel or stream sound it's there, along with multi train operation. 
I am more into Lionel pre and postwar. 
San Diego has a good G scale garden club

What scale do you have in mind?

Bob


----------

